# 20 acres down and here comes the rain



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I cut hay Saturday with little rain in the forcast and I as type this there is a huge line coming across the state about 30 mins away from my hay field. It's sure to get wet. I had planned to bale it this afternoon but that is not going to happen. We cut it with a disc mower and none of it has been raked yet. I had planned to bale 5 acres in small sqaures and round bale the rest. After the rain moves out of here what would you guys do? Tedder it late this evening and again tomorrow morning so we can try and bale it tomorrow afternoon. Is there any hope it the hay I had planned on baling in small sqaures will still be worth doing????

--Kyle


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

IMO, tedders and leafy legumes don't get along so I don't own one, I use a rotary rake and flip it over (would like an inverter but can't justify one) depending on how moist the underside is.

You need to be 'on the ball' with handling it. I try to get out first thing before the sun has a chance to start cooking it and turning it brown........


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a tedder if you use it correctly. _Here_ the proper use of a tedder can save rained on hay instead of it turning to junk, properly used it can also shave days off drying times _here_.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

So in your opinion I should tedder this hay as soon as the rain is passed by????

--Kyle


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Years ago I use to rake and flip the windrow like an inverter. That summer when I was going to flip for the third time and a big blue cloud formation was coming from the west I waited and got drenched. I called my JD dealer and asked what do you know about tedders. He said nothing but we sell a lot at their dealership south of where we were. I told him to find out and I was on my way to see him. He sold me one (later found out he screwed up and I got it below cost but I am sure they made up the difference over the years). It was in a create and it took me a hole day to put it together (by myself). Now a field gets wet ... I tedder, windrow or not after a rain.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Kyle, you didn't say but is this Bermuda or something else....if Bermuda it depends on what the outlooks for tomorrow is and how much you get this evening, if just a small bit I would wait and Ted in the am, right about 10 or so. If the rainfall was substantial (think an half inch or more) I would consider setting my rake up with really wide winrow, the idea I have is to lightly rake the winrow to turn it over and expose the ground underneath and allow it to dry until noon or so and then Ted, you can lift the widrows in the am and see how much moisture is under them, the disadvantage is that it allows more dirt to get on the hay, depending on the rake used, the quality of the hay will be fine for squares, but the longer this battle ensues the worse it will look, if the ground is not real wet under the windrows in the am I would Ted, if so turn over let dry a bit, then Ted, finally if the forecast is for additional rain tomorrow without a lot of sun, I consider letting it lay another day and do nothing except wait and then Ted. IMHO, maybe it won't hit you hard tonite....good luck


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Kyle,
We are in the same boat, same stream. A cousin and I both cut adjoining fields Saturday. Woke up this morning to heavy dew and and storms 24 hours ahead of schedule.
I was on my way with the round baler when the storm hit. Cousin had raked some to square. We decided to try and get the raked part rolled before the rain came. Did not happen.
It looks like the back side of the system is going to bring more rain. I am going to wait until Wednesday before I fluff. We have Wednesday and Thursday before the next chance of rain.
I hope the ground will be dry enough Wednesday to get back to working the hay.
May be able to bale by Thursday. earlier if we do not get any more rain.

I hope you have good luck on this. It may help to know you are not the only one who is going to be fluffing hay over the next couple of days.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And if it makes you feel better....I did this for 15 days last two weeks, miserable and burning fossil fuels, more than one time an invention popped into my head on a inverter/dryer (think NASCAR) lol, I wish


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If it's any consolation to the both of you, I've raked brown, nasty rained on hay into the ditch more than once and then roasted it.

The only good thing is it stinks up the area.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Im about to leave this fantasyland of clear sunny weather and go into a rain/sun/rain/sun mode. Not looking forward to it-just dropped a 12 acre field and we're trucking rounds out of here on Monday come hell or high water.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A few years ago I had some get rained on for 3 weeks. Never did get it dry. I did not have a round baler then and paid to have it rolled wet just to get it off the land.

We only got 3/4 of an inch, not as bad as I thought. If it does not rain anymore tomorrow we will be alright. Fluff it a couple of times and see what happens.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Right now around here that's a BIG "if"........today was the best in about 20 days, and I knew it was coming, 3days just what I needed.....hay needs another 5 days....damn it....be back to tropical conditions then....


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah the sun came out around 2 yesterday and the breeze picked up so I thought I might be able to to Tedder after work and maybe bale this evening but when I looked at the radar from my smart phone I saw alot more rain in Jackson (west of me). I just turned the tractor off and decided to wait and see what the night and today holds. Got more rain last night. Oh how I LOVE the hay business. LOL. Maybe I can get it baled Thursday if the weather will cooperate. Thanks for all the good advice guys.

--Kyle


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't feel bad man! Just started raining on me when I was baling and I had about another 10 acres left to do.


----------

